

On the phenomenon of bullshit jobs - MattBearman
http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/

======
michaelvkpdx
Related- my post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9999817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9999817)
(Ask HN: How many non-techies are employed in software for every engineer?)

